# Bird Making Cracking Noise With Beak



## marty10f

Every now and then Jasper will make this weird cracking noise with his beak. Its almost like he is cracking a seed hull but when I check there is no seed in his mouth. Is this normal?


----------



## MeanneyFids

cockatiels beak grind when they are content, happy, and sleepy. its a good thing, i wouldnt worry


----------



## meaggiedear

All my birds do this too sometimes. It just depends how they are grinding their beak as to what noises it makes.


----------



## Philiko

Haha, when I first heard Philiko grinding his beak he terrified me! I was scared he had broken his beak and was grating it around or something just as horrible, but then I googled it and it came up with a description which I knew was exactly what he was doing. I was so relieved! :blush:
marty10f - does the noise kind of have a sort of zippy noise to it, if you listen closely? Like someone unzipping and zipping up a bag or something? This is what Philiko sounds like when he grinds his beak.


----------



## Hana88

I strangley love this sound lol my male does this last thing on a night, i love it coz he,,s happy, content & ready for bed


----------



## Philiko

Yes, me too! Liko does it when he's falling asleep, I can tell when he's almost asleep I can hear this soft beak grinding coming from his cage


----------



## SyddyBird

Usually its a sweet sound, but sometimes, it sure feels like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey is quite loud when he's grinding his beak, it can get a little grating!

Then i look over and see how happy he is, so he's forgiven lol


----------



## marty10f

The sound is kind of like an in between mixture of zipping up a zipper and the sound he makes when he eats his seeds. He does it throughout the day, I've never heard him when I cover his cage. 

Does it really mean that hes happy? Because I just bought Jasper, and he is still a little scared of me (will not step up on my finger). BUT he is singing a lot. He will let me pet his tail and stomach through the bars, but other than that, he'll give me a little nibble on my finger.


----------



## Philiko

By your description, it sounds exactly like grinding his beak. What does he do while he us making the noise? This might tell you whether he is happy or not. For instance - Philiko will grind his beak when he's the happiest - when he's on my shoulder or falling asleep. Maybe your bird does it when he's finished eating and feels nice and full, or when he's dozing off?


----------



## Robyn

I just searched for this thread to see what is going on because Bobby is sitting on my shoulder grinding his beak at this moment. He is very near my ear and sounds really loud. He was asking for the shoulder I suppose he is content!


----------



## Philiko

Haha, yes that sounds exactly like my little Philiko


----------



## vampiric_conure

Another way to describe the sound is that, at least with my birds, it sounds like someone rubbing two pebbles together. It has that nails-on-chalkboard grating sound to it and at the same time, as others have said, they're forgiven because it's a happy noise, heeehee


----------



## marty10f

Yes, he usually does it when he is finished eating or when he is just chilling out on his favorite perch. 

Thanks! I am glad his beak was not broken or was sick!!


----------

